# GT: Game 55: Clippers vs Warriors 2/24



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

VS









Sat, Feb 24
12:30pm
TV: RSNE+O, KTLA the CW, NBALP

​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/homepage/article_1588816.php



> INJURY UPDATE
> 
> Neither center Chris Kaman (flu), guard Cuttino Mobley (strained groin muscle) or guard Sam Cassell (abdominal strain) practiced Thursday.
> 
> Mobley likely will miss his second consecutive game Saturday against Golden State, while Kaman is questionable and Cassell probable.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, I cant see how all these guys kaman, maggette, keep missing so many days just because of "flu like symptoms" Ever heard of dayquil? Lol. 

If mobley and cassell are out, and maggette supposedly having a couple injury issues, i wonder if we will see an early debut for von wafer. He might not last more than 2 10 day contracts, but i have a feeling he will show us more than christie, jackson, etc. did.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Must win game today


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

DaFranchise said:


> Must win game today


I think they will win, no way they lose on today after some horrible stuff, but let me guess, this entire board wants them to lose just so they can try to get an unproven player who might not even declare for the draft. *Shrugs*, no point in doin my prediction for the rest of the year.

Q's Prediction: Clippers win 105-94
Q's Prediction Record: 30-23


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I think they will win, no way they lose on today after some horrible stuff, but let me guess, this entire board wants them to lose just so they can try to get an unproven player who might not even declare for the draft. *Shrugs*, no point in doin my prediction for the rest of the year.


No way man I am still rooting for the playoffs. Weirder things have happened. Now that the trade deadline has passed maybe everyone will decide to focus on winning some damn games. Im very interested to see how we play today in terms for desire and hustle.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell - Mobley - Maggette - Thomas - Brand vs Ellis - Jackson - Pietrus - Harrington - Biedrins


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers lose the tip, take it away, then giveth away and Mobley picks up his first foul


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Stephen Jackson hits a trey from the corner 0-3

Clippers giveth away again and Ellis hits a J 0-5

Livingston started in place of Cassell*

Livingston answers with a mid-range J of his own 2-5

W's miss, offensive board and score 2-7

Brand gets fouled, shooting two. First on Harrington[first team foul]


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand its the first, 3-7. Hits the second 4-7

Easy backdoor point for the W's, 4-9

Brand with a J 6-9

Missed three by Jackson, Shaun pushes it then posts up Ellis, dishes to Brand who steps in and scores 8-9


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Harrington scores, W's exploiting the D 8-11

Mobley hits a long duece 10-11

Pietrus loses it spinning and Shaun misses a FT line J, nice job though

Ellis misses his pull-up J

Brand gets fouled, non-shooting, first on Biedrins, second team


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers have trouble bringing the ball in, but do. Foul on Pietrus, first personal, third on the team in the first.

Maggette travels trying to draw another stupid foul.

Harrington shoots over Timmy and misses . . . Brand rebounds and has to slow it down but misses a J... Foul on Livingston, his first, second team.

Harrington hits a J 10-13


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette almost loses it again trying to draw another foul, Brand keeps it Clipper ball, good moves by Corey but put it up right away, not try to draw a damn foul.

Thomas scores sweet 12-13


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Harrington misses over T2 and T2 rebounds... Mobley misses a long duece and loose-ball foul on Maggs, his first, third team.

Warriors bring it up, Clippers take it away and Maggette draws a foul at full-speed and will shoot two after a nice steal.

Second foul on Pietrus, fourth team foul.

Maggette's first attempt spins out, second is in good 13-13 6:27 left.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand deflects it but the W's recover it, Ellis gets inside and misses, nice close out by Shaun Livingston spins dishes to Brand who JAMS IT! 15-13

Time-Out Warriors with 5:49 left.

Clippers up 15-13, Eight of those belong to Brand


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Richardson is in for the W's, Pietris sits.

Harrington in the post against Cat, shoots and hits 15-15

Livingston dishes to Maggette who scores instead of trying to draw a foul 17-15, 5 Livingston dimes

Harrington misses, Livingston brings it up , gives it to Brand who gives it to Thomas, back to Brand and stolen.

Richardson misses a trey, Biedrins keeps it alive, JRich drives and will shoot two. Second foul on Maggette, third on team I believe.

JRich misses the first and Ross checks in for Maggette, JRich hits the second 17-16

Bad pass by Timmy again and W's bring it up, JRich misses, Thomas tried to get the ball, but W's keep it alive, Harrington banks it in the key 17-18

Thomas 3 rattles in and out, rebound Brand, misses but will shoot two. Second foul on Biedrins.

Elton at the line hits the first, 18-18. Powell checks in for Biedrins and Brand hits the second 19-18, 10 for Elton


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Powell misses, Clips bring it up . . Shaun with a dish and Brand will go right back to the line. First foul on Powell.

Brand hits the first. 20-18, Singleton checks in for Thomas. Finally some playing time fo rhim. Brand hits the second 21-18 with 3:16 left.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Richardson hits a three to tie it up 21-21.

Livingston scores 23-21

Warriors try to answer with a three and miss, Elton rebounds, Shaun's pushing it and a midrange J no good . . Singleton keeps it alive and Mobley misses a trey


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ellis misses, second Singleton rebound and a SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET dish to Brand for the JAM! 25-21

JRich another trey 25-24


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston in the post draws a foul on Ellis and will shoot two. Time-Out on the floor and Clippers are up 25-24 with 1:17 left.

Brand already has 14 points and 5 boards, Shaun's dropped 6 dimes


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston misses the firs hits the second 26-24

Mobley with the steal, nice pass but James wsn't ready and Brand rejects Ellis on the bream Livingston loses it, no foul call in my opinion and Ellis scores 26-26

Livingston gets the bucket after a goal tending call 28-26

Harrington misses, jump-ball called after a no call for Harrington. 2.8 left and a jump ball called.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

End of one:

Clippers 28
Warriors 26

Livingston with 7 points, 6 dimes, 2 rebounds. Brand with 14 points, 5 boards, 2 blocks a steal on 4-5 shooting[6-6 free throws], that's nearly 3 points per shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette misses, Singleton's follow is offand JRich misses a treh . . Singleton adds another rebound[4 I think]. 

Ross misses a J, another rebound for Jumpin James and Brand drives, no foul called, Warriors get the board.

Foul on Cassell, first personal and team


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Harrington misses, Ross rebounds, Maggete in the post, gives it to Sammy who misses a J

W's bring it back up, Jackson misses, Ross rebounds, to Maggette who drives and will shoot two. Should've gaven it to Elton for a JAM.

Second foul on Powell, second on the team, Maggs misses the first, Thomas checks in for Elton. Barnes is in for the W's and Maggette hits the second 29-26


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Powell drives and foul on Thomas during. Second team foul. Powell hits the first and misses the second, 27-29

Maggette drives and misses, ball goes out, nice job by Corey to keep it alive. W's ball.

Barnes misses a trey, Pietrus keeps it alive, who hits a three 29-30

Singleton a running lay up 31-30

Powell can't answer, Sammy rebounds, Singleton nice dish to Maggette who air balls trying to draw another foul for about the third time, W's turn it over. 

Time-Out on the floor, 8:39 left in the second as the Clippers are up 31-30


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sammy misses, W's misses, Maggette dishes actually, Thomas hits the lay-up and gets the foul, and one. 33-30

Ellis is back in for the W's, Thomas gets the bounce 34-30

Biedrins weird shot 34-32. Air ball by the Warriors and the Clippers turn it right back over.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Biedrins travels, Sammy drives and misses, Singleton another board and misses the put back. JRich ties it up 34-34


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston and Elton about to check back in

Thomas with a JAM! nice dish by Sammy 36-34.

W's misses and Singleton rebounds and a loose ball foul on Singleton, his first. Singleton and Cassell sit down.

Second foul on Livingston and time out taken with 5:58 left in the half as the Clippers lead 36-34


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Biedrins travels again, although I think it should have been a 3 second in the key call.

Shaun walks it up, and the Clippers turn it right back over with the W's playing zone


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice dish by Monta as Biedrins lays it up 36-36

Mobley misses a trey and the W's take the lead due to Ellis driving 36-38

Thomas gets it blocked, T2 goes back up, misses, Brand rebounds, gets fouled but no Call, Thomas keeps it alive, misses, Maggette gets fouled, no call and the W's get the bucket 36-40

Time-Out Clippers with 4:07 left in the half, Clippers down 4.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

clips got fouled about 6 times on that play without a call.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Loose ball foul on the W's

Mobley misses a trey and Thomas gets it back. . . Maggette tries to draw another foul, no good, Clipper ball out of bounds

Brand scores 38-40, another no-call.

JRich htis a trey 38-43


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette from straight away 40-43. Starting to make the J's, now he needs to stop trying to draw fouls everytime

Harrington answers 40-45. Maggette draws a foul this time on Harrington and will shoot two.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette hits both 42-45

Harrington gets the roll 42-47

Maggette misses and the W's get it back


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Richardson travels and Clips get it back

Thomas hits a trey! Bingooooooooo 45-47 another Livvy dime

Azubike[sp?] travels for the W's

Brand gets it knocked away and Azubike hits it 45-49

Knocked away and JRich with a jam 45-51

Brand finally gets the call, it's an and ONE! third foul on Biedrins 47-51 . . Elton has 18, looking for 19. Ross is in for Maggette and Brand hits it 48-51

Harrington misses Livingston with a jam 50-51


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Halftime:

Clippers 50
Warriors 51

The zone killed the Clippers during the second quarter but a nice 5-0 run to end the half with a spark of energy.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

not sure how the refs miss a goaltend that was clear from a camera 50 feet away.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Clippers not defending the perimeter at all.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

A nice run to take the lead into the fourth.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Thomas goes out injured.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

maggette draws on offensive instead of passing back to an open livingston. poor call though.
then mobley gets an offensive!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand with another monster block. What a game from eb.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

BRAND with his 8th block!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Brand should have had his 9th block, buts gets a weak foul call.

Clippers win 103-90


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> I think they will win, no way they lose on today after some horrible stuff, but let me guess, this entire board wants them to lose just so they can try to get an unproven player who might not even declare for the draft. *Shrugs*, no point in doin my prediction for the rest of the year.
> 
> Q's Prediction: Clippers win 105-94
> Q's Prediction Record: 30-23


nah, i could care less about the draft, ever since the Clippers drafter Olowokandi and Livingston with the 4th i could care less about Clippers in drafts unless it involves a trade..
im still rooting for the playoffs and if we atleast beat the sorry teams and beat the good teams here and there on the road we can do it ....lets not forget we are only 3 games from .500 and the teams we are competing with for the final spots are not playing well.... 
:cheers: if Elton keeps on having games like today i think its gonna be an alright 2nd half :clap2:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Very good game especially in the 4th quarter. Brand was a monster out there, scoring and blocking shots at will. Nice to see him have a monster game. Livingston was fantastic as well dishing out 14 assists. Too bad that TT got hurt because he had a very nice day going for him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"The Clippers jumped over Golden State into eighth place in the West, a half-game ahead of the Warriors and a half-game behind seventh-place New Orleans. "

see we aint out of it yet.....


----------

